# TNT: Braised Bok Choy



## Zereh (Mar 7, 2011)

I think I could eat this every day. It's one of our favorites now.

*Braised Bok Choy *
from Taste Hong Kong

1-lb bok choy
1 T dark soy sauce
½ T brown sugar
1 T oil
½ c cup water
½ tsp salt, or to taste

Halve each bok choy lengthwise and rinse well.

Mix water, dark soy sauce, sugar and oil in a skillet or wok. Bring it to the boil over medium heat.

Put halved bok choy in the boiling sauce, with stalks touching the sauce. Slightly press down the vegetable if required. Cover.

Turn to low flame and simmer until the stalks become tender, but are still firm. 

Add salt to taste and mix well. Dish up, with or without sauce, and serve hot.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 7, 2011)

That sounds yummy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 7, 2011)

Zereh said:


> I think I could eat this every day. It's one of our favorites now.
> 
> *Braised Bok Choy *
> from Taste Hong Kong
> ...


Fabbo Ze, fantastic with thin slices of cold char sui.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, Zereh!


----------



## GrillingFool (Mar 7, 2011)

Got some lovely baby bok choy yesterday, will be trying this out on them!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 7, 2011)

I MAKE a braised bok choy at the end in a skillet I brown some pecans in butter and add to the veggie the taste is wonderful.
kadesma


----------

